#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  De hoodie past iedereen anders

## Joesoef

Tentoonstelling in Rotterdam over de Hoodie

https://thehoodie.hetnieuweinstituut.nl/


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/12/05...nders-a3982704

In oktober 2013 verscheen in het magazine van The New York Times een uitgebreid profiel van en met Daniel Radcliffe. De toen 24-jarige acteur promootte de film Kill Your Darlings, waarin hij de dichter Allen Ginsberg speelde. Hoog tijd daarom om zich definitief los te maken van Harry Potter, de rol die hem als kind wereldberoemd had gemaakt en waarvan de laatste film drie jaar daarvoor was gemaakt.

De coverfoto leek te zijn gemaakt om dat te onderstrepen. Op de zwart-witfoto poseert hij in een hoodie, waarvan de stof een structuur heeft die enigszins lijkt op die van een malinkolder. De capuchon is over zijn hoofd getrokken.

De hoodie is een klassieker binnen de hiphop-scene, en daarom hip, stoer en streetwise. Enigszins omstreden is ie ook: er zijn winkels die mensen (lees: jonge mannen) in hoodies weigeren omdat ze die associren met diefstal en andere ongewenste activiteiten. Zoals Tommy Wieringa onlangs nog schreef in NRC over supporters van FC Den Bosch die racistische kreten schreeuwden tegen Excelsior-speler Ahmad Mendes Moreira: Hoewel volwassen waren ze gekleed in de uniforme stijl van de geamerikaniseerde jeugdcultuur: hoodies, sneakers, honkbalpetjes. In Den Bosch was hun gedrag volmaakt in overeenstemming met hun dracht.

Dresscodes
Het is niet erg waarschijnljjk dat Radcliffe in een adem genoemd wilde worden met types als racistische hooligans, maar een beetje streetcred kon de acteur wel gebruiken. Radcliffe kon daar natuurlijk mee spelen, zegt Lou Stoppard, de 29-jarige Britse bedenker en samensteller van de tentoonstelling The Hoodie, die dit weekend opende in Het Nieuwe Instituut in Rotterdam. Hij is een van de mensen die elke dag een hoodie kunnen dragen zonder dat ze in de problemen komen. Net als bijvoorbeeld Facebook-topman Mark Zuckerberg, die zich met zijn hoodies met rits lijkt af te zetten tegen de dresscodes van het traditionele bedrijfsleven en daarmee dat traditionele bedrijfsleven zelf: kijk mij eens een eigenzinnige outsider zijn.

Dat gold niet voor Trayvon Martin, een 17-jarige zwarte Amerikaanse scholier die in 2012 in Sanford, Florida door buurtwacht George Zimmerman werd doodgeschoten toen hij liep in de buurt waar de verloofde van zijn vader woonde. Deze vent ziet eruit alsof hij niets goeds in de zin heeft of dat hij onder invloed is van drugs of zoiets, zei Zimmerman toen hij voorafgaand aan de schietpartij met de politie belde. Hij vertelde dat de persoon zijn hand in zijn broekband had. En hij draagt een grijze hoodie. Tv-presentator Gerarldo Rivera verklaarde op Fox & Friends dat de hoodie net zoveel verantwoordelijkheid droeg voor de dood van Martin als Zimmerman. De hoodie is niet te rehabiliteren. Draag hem niet meer.

----------

